# Magma Rda By Paradigm (clone By Infinite)



## Alex (26/5/14)

Here is a picture presentation/review of a good looking and well designed RDA I found on the interwebz, followed by a video review. I was intrigued by the airflow design of this beauty. Not to mention the drip well... I hope some of you find it interesting.

Magma by Paradigm (clone by Infinite)





This was purchased from 101vapes for $27.99 plus $1.99 shipping. It shipped May 22 and arrived the 24th in a bubble-wrap envelope with more bubble wrap around the box.

Box contents





The RDA comes in a sealed bag that I've already removed as well as a small bag of goodies.

Bag contents:





-2 pre-wrapped coils (probably will never use) -1 small flat head screw driver 

The atomizer broken down





From left to right we have: airflow ring, deck and top cap. Really impressed with the machining.

The airflow ring





The ring contains 3 different sized airflow holes (1mm, 2mm, 3mm) that can support airflow for single or dual coil builds. 

The top cap





The front logo.

Back of top cap





The back logo.

Top side of cap





Underside of cap





The reduced chamber has a cone design that makes for fantastic flavor. 

The deck





This is a two post design so one is positive and the other negative. It can be setup for single or dual coal. The holes through the posts are big enough that I had no trouble with dual 28g wire. 

The drip well





The drip well in this thing is insane. I can easily get 40+ drops in it. 

A quick build





Dual coil 5 wraps of 28g. 

Coil placement is great





With the coils right over the airflow channels, this thing produces some of the best flavor I've had dripping. The air flow design reminds me a lot of the kayfun/russian design. 





Wicking





Using organic cotton into the juice well I don't run into any issues with dry hits. 

Vapor chucking beauty





How she looks on top of the nemesis





The airflow ring is locked in place by the top cap which is threaded as appose to o-rings which I actually prefer. 

Trying the magma out with a few different drip tips

















Tip from the kfl+













With the Goliath Drip Tip by Centuri





22mm pyrex overkill





Not practical for out and about but something fun for lounging with a few beers.





And finally a video review

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Tom (26/5/14)

how many puffs do u get out of it?


----------



## Jibbz786 (26/5/14)

2 days to ship!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (26/5/14)

Awesome dripper @Alex, and at a good price as well, but what pcb is this?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (26/5/14)

johan said:


> Awesome dripper @Alex, and at a good price as well, but what pcb is this?
> 
> View attachment 5416



I'm wondering too


----------



## Alex (26/5/14)

@annemarievdh, @johan, @Jibbz786 and @Tom thanks for the questions, I don't own this device, this is a picture/review I found on the internet. I thought I would share it with you all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Xhale (26/5/14)

the original was badly machined, many people bought it and returned it..here in the uk the vape shop ended up refusing to deal with paradigm anymore.

for once, I can say 100%, the clone is miles better than the original

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hein510 (26/5/14)

That goliath is made for lounging with a beer, it looks like it can actually take a beer!!


----------



## Rex_Bael (26/5/14)

Looks very interesting, must say I am glad to see it's Infinite. I got my Stillare clone made by them this weekend and I am very impressed with the quality of their work. I would happily buy an Infinite clone again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (26/5/14)

johan said:


> Awesome dripper @Alex, and at a good price as well, but what pcb is this?
> 
> View attachment 5416


Look like the part that cover those small screwdriver

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jibbz786 (26/5/14)

Awww man i thought you did, i want that


----------



## Alex (27/5/14)

Quote from Twisted 420: This shit right here......it's the bee knees! The Cats Pajama's! And all those other random sayings! lolol Seriously folks.....i'm DAMN impressed! At this price it's a no-brainer.....and here's where mine came from........

Reactions: Like 1


----------

